# Coronavirus' Impact on the Vape Industry



## Hooked (28/2/20)

https://www.ecigclick.co.uk/coronavirus-and-vaping/
27 Feb. 2020

*FEELM and SMOORE*
SMOORE is one of the biggest if not the largest vape manufacturer in China. As well as the FEELM technology they also have Vaporesso under their wing.

SMOORE has recovered production to a 100% degree and "can fulfill current orders".

*INNOKIN*
Innokin has been back in production for the past 2 weeks.

*EHPRO*
will resume production capacity in early March.
*
LOST VAPE*
There is a possible shortage of products and production will be back in full swing by mid or end March.

*VAPESOURCING*
They are a retailer and they have not been affected. 90% of their employees are back at work. However, there are product shortages.

The author of the article "has heard" that Heaven Gifts is open for business and Fastech has begun marking orders as shipped.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Hooked (28/2/20)

And no sooner had I read this article, than I saw Heaven Gifts is back on the forum!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Silver (28/2/20)

Thanks @Hooked

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (28/2/20)

Traditionally over 60% of workers don't return to work after CNY and it takes s few weeks to recruit and train new workers anyway so knowing because i am in contact with most manufacturers that even office staff were working from home until this week i just cannot believe Smoore (i only spoke to Jessica from Smoore yesterday) are at 100% when i was given the impression the factory isn't yet open. The other manufacturers are the same that i speak to which includes Geekvape etc which have all only allowed office staff to return to work this week and are telling me factory workers will "hopefully" be allowed to return next week.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Adephi (28/2/20)

The Chinese markets are always slow in the first quarter of the year due to their holidays. Yes the virus will have some effect but not the stand still as predicted. The global effect might be more worrying in other markets.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Timwis (28/2/20)

Adephi said:


> The Chinese markets are always slow in the first quarter of the year due to their holidays. Yes the virus will have some effect but not the stand still as predicted. The global effect might be more worrying in other markets.


Yes it will effect the planned new products more delaying them considerably (example Smoants new dual battery device was going to be launched mid Feb now delayed to late March at the earliest). The Virus hit when there would be least impact to supply as because of the slow production usually straight after CNY because of the reasons mentioned the manufacturers over-produce pre CNY to cover the post CNY period when new staff need recruiting and training before production can return to normal!


----------

